# New Article on Warré Hives



## Beeophyte (Oct 17, 2011)

http://writingsofjon.blogspot.com/2011/12/original-homesteader-bee-hive.html

Enjoy!


----------



## Kitty (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks!! We are going to get our first bees this Spring and have been researching for about a year. We're thinking Warre is the way we want to go.


----------



## Beeophyte (Oct 17, 2011)

I am going to run with a mix of langs and warré this summer but depending on how it goes will likely end up entirely with Warré hives eventually.

Best of Luck to you!


----------



## Beeophyte (Oct 17, 2011)

I am going to run with a mix of langs and warré this summer but depending on how it goes will likely end up entirely with Warré hives eventually.

Best of Luck to you!


----------



## mmiller (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm running 12 TBH's. I started 4 years ago with 2 of them. I really like them and and have been contemplating a Warre. I think it's time.

Mike


----------



## Bush_84 (Jan 9, 2011)

Last year was my first season. I populated 1 TBH at my home apiary and 1 Warre at an out apiary. After having caught zero swarms I will be populating an additional 4 Warre hives. Some at my home apiary and some at out apiaries. If my bees in the TBH do well I may try to split them and fill my second TBH. There's also the hope for swarms. 

But ya I don't think I'll expand my TBHs past what I have, but I really like the Warre hive. If I do anything it'll be adding to my Warre collection and maybe try a Lang.


----------



## Beeophyte (Oct 17, 2011)

That is similer to my approach. I figure after a few seasons with ten hives or so I will feel more comfortable with one style or the other and pursue it completely.


----------



## forgeblast (Feb 4, 2011)

I can say the warre was no work, put the bees in and let them go. I feed them for a week and then there was enough bloom (bees I could not get until early may) that they were doing their own thing. I will put two boxes under them this spring and then take a box in september. (I am thankful its not that much work, I was able to do a lot of other projects this summer.)


----------

